# Game Series You Wish Continued



## Qweklain (Feb 9, 2014)

What game series do you wish they would create more of that have been dead for a long time?

*Alundra *- The second one was good, but the first one by Working Designs... Just breathtaking and still the best of it's kind. I believe it was actually an indirect sequel to Landstalker on Sega Genesis, which is also amazing.

*Breath of Fire* - They are ALL good. The third and fourth one are just amazing in every way and have awesome graphics. I still think BoF4 has borderline the best graphics of any RPG on PS1.

*Secret/Legend of Mana *- The last one that came out (I think) was Dawn of Mana, which I have not played yet. I have liked all of them, but I think Legend of Mana is my favorite.

*Chrono Trigger/Cross* - Been years since Chrono Cross came out and we have not seen anything else since.

*Lunar* - This had the feel of old-school traditional RPGs, but it was so vast.

*Grandia* - This is my personal favorite RPG series of all time. Final Fantasy is good and all, but Grandia is so much better in my opinion. Eternal Sonata is like Grandia meets Star Ocean (Star Ocean is a fantastic RPG series as well).

*Saga Frontier* - The first one was just 100% open ended, awesome magic system, and just fun. The second one kept the open aspect somewhere, but more followed the story of an individual and how it intertwined with others. There have been other games that have followed the Saga Frontier style of gameplay with the open story aspect.

*Suikoden* - Haven't seen on of these in a while. The last one I have played is three, which I did not like due to the one command per pair thing which was weird. I have four and five, but have not played them yet. One and two are awesome. It's ridiculous how much the second one is going for online these days!


----------



## glpg80 (Feb 9, 2014)

Unreal Tournament/Championship

Quake

Turok

Basically any speed-series FPS's with alien like weapons and enormous maps 

So many FPS's are going for the realistic approach and have killed them off.

I miss alien guts


----------



## Force (Feb 9, 2014)

They only made 1 so it's not a series, but.........

TOURIST TROPHY


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 9, 2014)

Star Wars: Jedi Knight and Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 9, 2014)

glpg80 said:


> Unreal Tournament/Championship
> 
> Quake
> 
> ...


Man, the last Turok that came out was on 360 and it was ....ing HORRIBLE. If it is anything like that, no thanks! However, Turok, Turok 2: Seeds of Evil (the best IMO), and Turok 3: Shadow of Oblivion were all awesome!

In 2012 I started playing the first Turok to beat it legitimately and am about 1/3 or so of the way through. I always played it with cheats back in the N64 days haha! It's tough though because certain areas always freeze the emu up, so you basically have to go through and state-save constantly.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 9, 2014)

Resident Evil Outbreak

Seriously, the two first games came out way too early to live up to their full potential. Probably not even half the people had a way to play PS2 online back in the day so it made the games much less enjoyable than they could've been.


----------



## greendog86 (Feb 9, 2014)

half life!

i still think the 1st half life game and its spin-offs (blue-shift & opposing force)
are the best pc games ever.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 9, 2014)

Fat-Elf said:


> Resident Evil Outbreak
> 
> Seriously, the two first games came out way too early to live up to their full potential. Probably not even half the people had a way to play PS2 online back in the day so it made the games much less enjoyable than they could've been.


I bought the first one yeeeeeeeeears after it came out. Wish I could have played it online though(I had my PS2 set up for that, but didn't have the game). 

I miss PS2 online days. It was something special back then, especially MGO


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 9, 2014)

Call me crazy...I loved the Modern Warfare games.


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 9, 2014)

BornToLooze said:


> Call me crazy...I loved the Modern Warfare games.



Pretty sure there will be a CoD: MW 4 in the next year or so, Activi$ion aren't going to let go of that cash cow any time soon!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 9, 2014)

left 4 dead


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 9, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> I bought the first one yeeeeeeeeears after it came out. Wish I could have played it online though(I had my PS2 set up for that, but didn't have the game).
> 
> I miss PS2 online days. It was something special back then, especially MGO


I miss PS2 online days. I wish there was still a way to play some of those games. I never got to play all the way through Syphon Filter: Omega Strain because unfortunately for that game, you cannot complete certain objectives to get 100% on missions without four players...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 9, 2014)

It never became a series, but I really hoped Stubbs the Zombie would end up going somewhere. It was such a hilarious game, but probably came out five years too soon. It missed the huge zombie game zerg rush that came later.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 9, 2014)

Wing Commander. Aside from being.the slickest space sim ever, I need to know what happneed to Blair. I had.been playing as him since the early 90s. You can't do that to me.

Master of Magic. Still one of my favourite 4X games. Love the high fantasy setting.

Master of Orion. 3 doesn't count. Although Galatic Civilisations is an.... acceptable replacment, it lacks thr same charm.

New World Computing's Heroes of Might and Magic seried. There is no excuse for what Ubisoft has done to this series.

Unreal Tournamnet series. Still the best twitch shooters around. I miss the day when player skill determined the winner instead of the ability to hide behind a rock the best...


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 9, 2014)

I miss the shit of Lunar. The original SegaCD title was my first real exposure to JRPGs way back when I was first getting into anime.

Aside from that, would love to see a true sequel to Xenogears in the same style as the original.

Also Shenmue...still pissed that the series only got two entries and not even an anime or manga to tie up the loose ends. No closure at all.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 9, 2014)

Star Wars: Republic Commando

Star Wars: Jedi Knight (Like Stealth7 said)


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 9, 2014)

Crysis, but more like the first one; 2 and 3 sucked ass


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 9, 2014)

Qweklain said:


> I miss PS2 online days. I wish there was still a way to play some of those games. I never got to play all the way through Syphon Filter: Omega Strain because unfortunately for that game, you cannot complete certain objectives to get 100% on missions without four players...


Never played SF, but I was a huge fan of military shooters like Delta Force and SOCOM. SOCOM 3 ate up most of my time.

Another underrated game was the PS2 version of Battlefield 2 called Modern Combat or something like that. It didn't have anything to do with the real BF2, but it was fun nonetheless.

Another game I liked was this mediocre TPS called 25 to life. It was basically SOCOM in da hood. 

I also played Call of Duty 2 Big Red One and Call of Duty 3 a lot. These were the days before the whole COD craze, so those games were very different back then. Big Red One was actually pretty laggy, and the single player had terrible frame rate issues. 3 was a lot better, but still a bit jaggy. 

MGO(metal gear online) was so unique though. Would give Kojima moneys to play that version again.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 9, 2014)

*Xenogears/Xenosaga series* - And while you're at it, if you're gonna do Xenosaga, do it right. Xenoblade is great and it's sequel X looks promising, but they don't count...



Qweklain said:


> *Secret/Legend of Mana *- The last one that came out (I think) was Dawn of Mana, which I have not played yet. I have liked all of them, but I think Legend of Mana is my favorite.
> 
> *Chrono Trigger/Cross* - Been years since Chrono Cross came out and we have not seen anything else since.


 
Square Enix hinted of a new Mana game in the works. No other info though. 

As for a Chrono sequel... don't hold your breath...


----------



## thedonal (Feb 9, 2014)

Half Life! 

For the Gods' sake, Valve, pull it together, will you?!!

I'll add one to Quake too.

Maybe a Quake game based more on the original, than the Strogg saga (more Cthulhu references, please!)


----------



## Repner (Feb 9, 2014)

I would say Legacy Of Kain, since it ended with some loose ends


Spoiler



somehow, the Reaver has to end up in Mobius's hands


, but it looks like after all these years, they're working on a new MMO. Could be interesting.

EDIT: After looking into it a bit more, it seems to be more of a team based PVP match style, not an MMO.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 9, 2014)

Megaman anything 

At least he have Inafune's new game to look forward to.

I'd love to see a another console Pokemon. Haven't had one of those in a while.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 9, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Megaman anything
> 
> At least he have Inafune's new game to look forward to.



Yup. Mighty No. 9 is pretty much Mega Man 9 if you don't count those XBLA games. 

And I doubt this will ever happen, but I'd love to see a new RTS Warcraft game, and as someone said before, a new Chrono game.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 9, 2014)

I thought Warcraft was really popular back in the day. I had the battlechest, but my PC at the time wouldn't run it(but it could run Battle for Middle Earth )


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 9, 2014)

The Chrono Trigger/Chrono Cross Series


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 9, 2014)

another bloodrayne would be cool...


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 9, 2014)

Flappy Bird.


























... and Chrono Trigger.

EDIT: oh, and an actual Super Mario RPG sequel. Damn you, Square-Enix, for butchering two of my favorite games.


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Feb 9, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> Flappy Bird.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 9, 2014)

glpg80 said:


> Unreal Tournament/Championship
> 
> Quake
> 
> ...


YES!!!!! WHERE IS TUROK AND PREY 2


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 9, 2014)

I completely forgot about Turok. There was one in 2007, but the only thing I remember about it is that you could climb on the dinosaurs and slit their throats.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 9, 2014)

Megaman Legends
Lunar
Dark Cloud
SW:KOTOR (would have said battlefront but that's coming)
Obligatory Half Life
SWAT
Grandia
Sonic Adventure (less clunky sonic gameplay and more chao racing dammit! Sonics are so meh nowadays)
Chrono Cross/Trigger
Mana games
Lastly, more detective games maybe like L.A. Noire or even like Persona 4 (yes persona 5 this year!)


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 10, 2014)

Most of my favorite series actually had games within the past year, although they are almost over so I dunno how that qualifies (Professor Layton and Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney)

But the biggest one I wish would continue, is Hotel Dusk / Last Window. Such an amazing series.

Of course, Chrono Trigger (I didn't enjoy Cross) - and Lufia. The DS Lufia game was awful unfortunately.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 10, 2014)

I would love a new House of the Dead game that isn't a spin off like Overkill. House of the Dead 4 was released in like 2005 I think.

Maybe the arcade business isn't as profitable as needed for such a game.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 10, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> EDIT: oh, and an actual Super Mario RPG sequel.


 
Not a fan of the Paper Mario series? Admittedly I've never played a Paper Mario game. 

Oh, and as much as well all want a new Chrono game, It's just not gonna happen. The Square Dream Team is long gone (or moved to Monolith Soft). Even the last hint of a sequel was nothing more than a measly DLC to Final Fantasy XIII-2.


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 10, 2014)

Jzbass25 said:


> *Megaman Legends*
> Lunar
> Dark Cloud
> SW:KOTOR (would have said battlefront but that's coming)
> ...


Ahh man, Megaman Legends... I've always liked Megaman since the beginning, but Legends really made me love it. Everyone at Capcom who had any sort of direction in the decision to cancel, needs to be forever banned from any form of video game making or decision making in the video game realm.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> *Xenogears/Xenosaga series* - And while you're at it, if you're gonna do Xenosaga, do it right. Xenoblade is great and it's sequel X looks promising, but they don't count...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only played the first Xenosaga, and I liked it. Sure it was no Xenogears (which I would love to see a direct sequel to), but it was decent.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 10, 2014)

MML3 looked to be a very decent game. I was sad when it was canned, as it was the sole reason I bought a 3DS back in 2011.

Oddly enough, I'm not missing out on Megaman Legends too much, because I never really played MML2. I played the first hour or so and gave up. I still need to go back and finish it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 10, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Not a fan of the Paper Mario series? Admittedly I've never played a Paper Mario game.
> 
> Oh, and as much as well all want a new Chrono game, It's just not gonna happen. The Square Dream Team is long gone (or moved to Monolith Soft). Even the last hint of a sequel was nothing more than a measly DLC to Final Fantasy XIII-2.



All I want is for Geno and Mallow to make an appearance again, really  preferably in the same land/universe as Super Mario RPG. Some sort of direct sequel. I began playing one of the Paper Mario games (I think the first one that came out; I forget) and it didn't keep me very interested. To be fair, however, I don't think I played it for long enough to really get the gist of it, and I still don't exactly know what it is about story-wise. I do need to give it another chance. It gave me a very different vibe from SMRPG is what I do know.

And yeah, we can only dream about that Chrono game... granted, I still haven't played Cross, so I don't feel too entitled to have a strong opinion until I judge it for myself, but I keep hearing that it's just _not quite_ worthy of being considered some sort of Chrono Trigger 2. Then again, I just can't say yet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Oh, and as much as well all want a new Chrono game, It's just not gonna happen. The Square Dream Team is long gone (or moved to Monolith Soft). Even the last hint of a sequel was nothing more than a measly DLC to Final Fantasy XIII-2.



Given Square Enix's recent output, I don't have much hope for a decent Chrono game, but they are somewhat starting to earn back trust with ARR and Bravery Default. Was just wishful thinking, really. And honestly, Chrono Trigger is one of the very few turn-based games I can get into, but I love it _sooooo_ much.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok, my list:

Capcom Vs SNK series. It's been just over a decade since CvS2. If Marvel Vs Capcom happened, then so should CvS3. 

Samurai Showdown / Last Blade series. The last SS game was very good, but that was a few years ago. And since nothing major's been going on with Last Blade, that series also needs a continuation.

Contra series. Hard Corps Uprising was amazing. More of that please!




Bloody_Inferno said:


> Square Enix hinted of a new Mana game in the works. No other info though.


 
There was also Heroes of Mana. It was a direct prequel to Seiken Densetsu 3/Secret of Mana 2 (my favorite of the Mana series). RTS for the Nintendo DS. Wasn't too shabby either. 



Qweklain said:


> I only played the first Xenosaga, and I liked it. Sure it was no Xenogears (which I would love to see a direct sequel to), but it was decent.


 
The biggest problem with Xenosaga was the cancellation of future games to allow the story to be told properly, hence why XS3 had the burden of trying to wrap up an originally planned 7 part series into one game, resulting in a massive convoluted rushjob. The story was still fantastic and at least the gameplay of XS3 was a big improvement over the trainwreck that is XS2... 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given Square Enix's recent output, I don't have much hope for a decent Chrono game, but they are somewhat starting to earn back trust with ARR and Bravery Default. Was just wishful thinking, really. And honestly, Chrono Trigger is one of the very few turn-based games I can get into, but I love it _sooooo_ much.


 
It's not just we're not gonna get a decent new Chrono game... we're not getting a new Chrono game period. 

Square Enix like to talk about the Chrono series, but never have really done anything new aside from a Trigger DS port. I think Square Enix will only make a new Chrono game if the original development team were involved. But the problem is that 3 key members of the Dream Team have either moved on (Hironobu Sakaguchi, Nobuo Uematsu... left Square yonks ago) or have shown no interest in making a new Chrono game (Yuji Horii) and a large majority of them went off to become Monolith Soft. 

Composer Yasunori Mitsuda wants to do it, but wants original director Masato Kato to be involved (also wants to do it). But with all the politics with key members involved, neither can do anything other than the odd colaboration together (for those interested, check out "kiRite"). 

So unless some gaming divine intervention happense, the best we can do is replay Chrono Trigger and Cross or hunt down Radical Dreamers... actually, nah scratch that. That was a sucky text based game that eventually became Chrono Cross anyway. 

Man, that was so disheartening to type...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 11, 2014)

oo how did I forget... we need a Warcraft 4! Definitely the pinnacle of my "gaming" career was being on sponsored professional teams in WC3.

SC2 just wasn't the same.


----------



## Bennykins (Feb 11, 2014)

I vote for HeXen


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 11, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ok, my list:
> 
> Capcom Vs SNK series. It's been just over a decade since CvS2. If Marvel Vs Capcom happened, then so should CvS3.
> 
> ...


Well I guess I'll be passing on finding the Xenosaga games!

I don't think I played Heroes of Mana... but I think I have it? Too many games for me to remember all of what I have sometimes. 

I know we'll never get another Chrono game most likely, but I want to dreeeeaaam!

I forgot to add two other series I wish for, one of them being one of my favorites!

*King's Field* - I know most _hate_ this series/type of game, but I LOVED it! The last KF was Ancient City on PS2, and it was amazing just like the first and second. Although technically 1 and 2 on PS1 were actually 2 and 3. The first KF was really short and I don't think ever publicly released as official, but there is freeware of it out there to play on PSP. There was also the PS2 game Eternal Ring that followed suit and the nearly impossible Shadow Tower on PS1.

*Onimusha* - Kind of like DMC, but better. I love the atmosphere, the weapon leveling, story, and everything else.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 11, 2014)

Qweklain said:


> I know we'll never get another Chrono game most likely, but I want to dreeeeaaam!



I do too...  I suppose there's the fan-made games like this and this I guess. Or for something that involves the actual development members, there's Soma Bringer. Or something left filed like this.



The album comes with the storybook. Unfortunately no translation of the story exists online.


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 11, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I do too...  I suppose there's the fan-made games like this and this I guess. Or for something that involves the actual development members, there's Soma Bringer. Or something left filed like this.
> 
> The album comes with the storybook. Unfortunately no translation of the story exists online.


*sigh* Chrono Resurrection looked like it was going to be ....ing amazing. I remember coming across it a few years ago when it was still ongoing. Why did Square have to be a bunch of dick-wagons? They could of been "Hey, we like your work, so how about a proposition. We'll have some help in development (financial or otherwise) in exchange for you allowing us to make your work official Square work" which could entail copy-writing it or whatever.

Everything is so locked down and all about greed, greed, greed these days... Really makes me hate humanity more and more each day...


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 11, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> I bought the first one yeeeeeeeeears after it came out. Wish I could have played it online though(I had my PS2 set up for that, but didn't have the game).
> 
> I miss PS2 online days. It was something special back then, especially MGO



Fans of the game living in Japan have managed to get back online with the Outbreak series. Unfortunately, it only happens in Japan and I think, also the United Kingdom.

Resident Evil Outbreak brought back online in Japan by fans | Polygon


----------



## StevenC (Feb 11, 2014)

F-Zero

EDIT: And Doshin the Giant


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 11, 2014)

Condemned.

Manhunt. 

Predator: Concrete jungle. Based on the popular alien hunter.

The Thing. If you have a PS2 and love the movie, play this game. It is freaking awesome.

Stolen. A professional theif doing her thing in futuristic city. Splinter Cell fans should be pleased with this game.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 11, 2014)

Jade Empire
Star Control
Beyond Good and Evil
Brutal Legend
Descent


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2014)

Strife
Legend of Legaia
Onimusha
Syphon Filter
Interstate 76
Star Wars: Battlefront
Shenmue

Another vote for Descent


----------



## pink freud (Feb 11, 2014)

I want more games that use the dialog mechanics from Alpha Protocol. Obsidian was going to make sequels until the game was deemed too buggy.

Also, Myst/Atlantis series stuff. With the level of graphics we have these days I think environment puzzle games could be very epic.


----------



## 12enoB (Feb 11, 2014)

NickCormier said:


> oo how did I forget... we need a Warcraft 4! Definitely the pinnacle of my "gaming" career was being on sponsored professional teams in WC3.
> 
> SC2 just wasn't the same.



I really enjoyed sc2, but it's frustrating. It would be cool if the fighting was more brood war style, but what can you do...

As has been stated earlier, I wish there was more KOTOR and Republic Commando games. Pretty glad they're coming out with a new battlefront.

...also I wish they would come out with new splinter cell games... that don't suck.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 11, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> EDIT: oh, and an actual Super Mario RPG sequel. Damn you, Square-Enix, for butchering two of my favorite games.



Both of these, so much. The Paper Mario games are pretty good, but they lack the feel of the original Super Mario RPG. And, of course, the Chrono games are classic.

Hmm, what else...

I'd like to see a non-F2P version of Tribes again, even though Tribes: Ascend is actually pretty damn good (and easily one of the best implementations of the F2P model around).

Populous

Ultima (Yes, there is a new game being created by Lord British that won't be under the Ultima name due to ownership rights, we'll see how that pans out.)

Half-Life (Duh)

Twitch shooters like Unreal Tournament and Quake 3

Earthbound (I know the "Mother" series did continue in Japan.)

Dino Crisis (We'll just pretend the third one doesn't exist.)


----------



## Malkav (Feb 11, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> Beyond Good and Evil



Couldn't agree more, thankfully it's happening 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkCXE1l5MVI

Vampire The Masquerade - First one sucked, but the second one (after installing all the fan made fixes) was an absolute winner!

Discworld - I just love the whole Pratchett universe so another game in it would be wonderful 

Monkey Island - The 3d one had a painful engine, but to me Monkey Island 3 is basically like the pinnacle of the point and click puzzle solvers.

Quest For Glory - Anyone who's played the first 3 or 4 know's what I'm talking about 

Star Wars Pod Racer - It was awesome, don't care what anyone thinks or the negative association with that part of the franchise, it was still just a cool racing game 

Dungeon Keeper - Such an immensly cool game, with a great sense of humour, and it was awesome playing the bad guy 

Heroes of Might and Magic - A version that doesn't force you to log onto the internet for bonuses etc...


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 12, 2014)

Tekken

Sonic Adventure 

Megaman Legends

Megaman X


Condemned Criminal origins

golden axe

Darkstalkers


----------



## Stooge1996 (Feb 12, 2014)

The world needs Brutal Legend 2. Who would not want to play a game where you can shred the faces of people?. A Warcraft 4 and a proper fable 4 would be nice


----------



## Dommak89 (Feb 12, 2014)

Unreal Tournament and Quake, even if they just update the graphics. I played the shit out of the multiplayers. Best game on lan parties.


----------



## isispelican (Feb 12, 2014)

Kane and Lynch
Condemned


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 12, 2014)

Randy said:


> Strife
> *Legend of Legaia*
> Onimusha
> Syphon Filter
> ...


Legend of Legaia, forgot all about that one! Haven't played the first one (didn't even beat it) in ages! I have both the first and second, but I have not played the second one on PS2 yet. This series was so unique.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 12, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I'd like to see a non-F2P version of Tribes again, even though Tribes: Ascend is actually pretty damn good (and easily one of the best implementations of the F2P model around).



I agree. What I liked about T2 (didn't play T1 at the time, I found the mech game more interesting) was the user generated content. People made their own maps (even inventing some new types of map), their own weapons and vehicles...

Hell, Tribes 2 had Minecraft. Well, no digging, but you could build stuff using in-game elements. I spent a lot of time on Construction servers.

Unfortunately, I don't see a F2P model supporting user-generated content, at least not on that level.

Ooh, another one: Abe's Odyssey. That game was awesome. Need more of that.


----------



## Rock4ever (Feb 12, 2014)

Beyond Good and Evil
Star Fox
Earthworm Jim
Oddworld
Blood Omen- The Kain Games, not Raziel's
Bionic Commando-2D, not the 3d crap version
Double Dragon
Banjo Kazooie

Not really a series but I wish sequels were made

Blast Corps/Jet Force Gemini/Conker's Bad Fur Day- GG MS on buying a top development team and farming out shovelware to them.

Planescape: Torment


----------



## Xaios (Feb 12, 2014)

pink freud said:


> I agree. What I liked about T2 (didn't play T1 at the time, I found the mech game more interesting) was the user generated content. People made their own maps (even inventing some new types of map), their own weapons and vehicles...
> 
> Hell, Tribes 2 had Minecraft. Well, no digging, but you could build stuff using in-game elements. I spent a lot of time on Construction servers.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't see a F2P model supporting user-generated content, at least not on that level.



Tribes 1 was also pretty great, certainly the most fast-paced of any Tribes game. Not to mention, it had all the crazy weapon mods like Renegades and Shifter.

Tribes 2 will always be my favorite though, owing to the huge scope of the game. I agree, it is a shame that the F2P construct of Tribes: Ascend doesn't allow for user content like Tribes 1 and 2 did (I never got into Tribes: Vengeance so I have no idea how well it fared in that regard).

I remember playing this one Tribes 2 map that I believe was custom built. I only ever played it once, and I couldn't ever remember what it was called. It was really great though. It was incredibly vertical as far as the terrain went, before playing it I didn't even know that they could *make* a map that vertical. The terrain of the map was on a near 45 degree angle. How it worked was you had one team at the top of the map. Their base was pretty spartan. At the bottom was the other team's base, which was far more robust, with turrets and shields. Even though the game was death match, it was set up like an assault scenario. The bottom team would have to use their bigger, better base to stave off the top team, who held the higher ground and thus the offensive advantage. It was great fun.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Feb 12, 2014)

Mass Effect. The ending was just....meh. 1, 2, and most of 3 were awesome, until the ending (and I mean all of the optional endings). 

It just was not a very fitting way to end the game, IMO. After all that work, even if you win, you still technically lose.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 12, 2014)

While I stopped playing Mass Effect mid-way through ME2 because I didn't like the characters anymore (except Mordin Solus, he was the shizzle) or the gameplay, the story was definitely one of the strong points... until the end of ME3 (which I did look up when all the controversy broke). The problem is that it abandoned the great Lovecraftian theme it had developed in favor of some hackneyed JRPG ending.

The other problem I had with ME after the first was most of the characters became a bit insufferable. Trying to play Male Shepard in ME2, it seemed like my only options were a) he trolls for booty ALL the time, or b) he's a gigantic asshole.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 12, 2014)

"Real survival horror games" .... not actiony, guns, not scary survival horror.

so Silent Hill!


----------



## Taylor (Feb 12, 2014)

Randy said:


> Strife
> Legend of Legaia
> Onimusha
> Syphon Filter
> ...


 
So glad they ARE continuing the Battlefront series. www.GameInformer.com


----------



## pink freud (Feb 12, 2014)

mikernaut said:


> "Real survival horror games" .... not actiony, guns, not scary survival horror.
> 
> so Silent Hill!



I think game developers forgot how to do horror. You can even include a fair amount of weaponry and still have a good horror game.

For example, check out Nocturne. I played it when I was very young, and the horror-noir was incredible. Great game, especially considering it was 1999.
Nocturne (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pink freud (Feb 12, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Tribes 1 was also pretty great, certainly the most fast-paced of any Tribes game. Not to mention, it had all the crazy weapon mods like Renegades and Shifter.
> 
> Tribes 2 will always be my favorite though, owing to the huge scope of the game. I agree, it is a shame that the F2P construct of Tribes: Ascend doesn't allow for user content like Tribes 1 and 2 did (I never got into Tribes: Vengeance so I have no idea how well it fared in that regard).
> 
> I remember playing this one Tribes 2 map that I believe was custom built. I only ever played it once, and I couldn't ever remember what it was called. It was really great though. It was incredibly vertical as far as the terrain went, before playing it I didn't even know that they could *make* a map that vertical. The terrain of the map was on a near 45 degree angle. How it worked was you had one team at the top of the map. Their base was pretty spartan. At the bottom was the other team's base, which was far more robust, with turrets and shields. Even though the game was death match, it was set up like an assault scenario. The bottom team would have to use their bigger, better base to stave off the top team, who held the higher ground and thus the offensive advantage. It was great fun.



My favorite server had a bunch of custom classes. Everybody had infinite energy, most weapons had unlimited ammo, and you could put turrets and forcefields just about anywhere. My favorite tactic was base-infiltration. Fly over their base, drop a satchel charge right when some poor schmuck was creating a vehicle, and ruin his whole day. Then go destroy their gens and just wreak general havoc.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 12, 2014)

mikernaut said:


> "Real survival horror games" .... not actiony, guns, not scary survival horror.
> 
> so Silent Hill!



What about the Penumbra and Amnesia series?


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Feb 12, 2014)

Mechwarrior. It combines the best aspects of FPS and a flight sim. MW2 was great in its time, and MW3 was FAR superior to MW4. 

There have been rumors and rumors of rumors about a possible MW coming out soon, but I'll believe it when I see it.

That being said...I'm rather enjoying MW Online for the time being.


----------



## rectifryer (Feb 12, 2014)

We need another console SIM CITY

Also Turok, Syphon Filter, Parasite Eve, etc...


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Feb 12, 2014)

Xaios said:


> What about the Penumbra and Amnesia series?



The first penumbra is by far my favorite spooky game. I still haven't completed Amnesia because I'm a bitch.

I'd have liked old school FPS's to continue on. I know there's a DOOM3, Quake 4, and Duke Nukem Forever. (lol) But I'd kill for a good and proper DOOM, Quake, or Duke reboot. The Doom3 Classic mod is something along the lines of what would have been cool to do. Senseless level to level wandering with little to no connection between levels.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 12, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> Parasite Eve


 



PSP only...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 12, 2014)

Xaios said:


> While I stopped playing Mass Effect mid-way through ME2 because I didn't like the characters anymore (except Mordin Solus, he was the shizzle) or the gameplay


The gameplay was such a let down for me, after hearing the game hyped up for so long and I bought the complete version of ME2, after about half way through the main storyline I just gave up on the game.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Feb 12, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> The gameplay was such a let down for me, after hearing the game hyped up for so long and I bought the complete version of ME2, after about half way through the main storyline I just gave up on the game.



It would have been far better to start with ME1, I assure you. It's not one of those stories that you can really just jump into the middle of and "get it". I was drawn in when I played ME1, and had no choice but to play 2 and 3 to their conclusion lol.


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 12, 2014)

Xaios said:


> While I stopped playing Mass Effect mid-way through ME2 because I didn't like the characters anymore (except Mordin Solus, he was the shizzle) or the gameplay, the story was definitely one of the strong points... until the end of ME3 (which I did look up when all the controversy broke). The problem is that it abandoned the great Lovecraftian theme it had developed in favor of some hackneyed JRPG ending.
> 
> The other problem I had with ME after the first was most of the characters became a bit insufferable. Trying to play Male Shepard in ME2, it seemed like my only options were a) he trolls for booty ALL the time, or b) he's a gigantic asshole.





JoshuaVonFlash said:


> The gameplay was such a let down for me, after hearing the game hyped up for so long and I bought the complete version of ME2, after about half way through the main storyline I just gave up on the game.



I actually really liked the gameplay, but I've always enjoyed over the shoulder style shooters. It probably also helped that I was playing on PC w/ mouse + keyboard and had the graphics all modded to hell and back with highres textures and no load times. When I picked up the PS3 collection for my wife, it was a pretty major let down how different the experience was on the console vs PC.

My first play through in ME2 was with a middle of the road character and I found it pretty easy to both not troll for alien tang and not be giant douchebag.

That being said, my second playthrough was just being the biggest dick I could be and it was actually a lot of fun, way more fun than being a dick in ME1. 

ME3 was great though, despite the ending. Gameplay was super tight and fluid, tons of cool tactics that you could employ and it was more challenging while being more fair than the previous two games.

Different strokes for different folks and all.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 12, 2014)

shanejohnson02 said:


> It would have been far better to start with ME1, I assure you. It's not one of those stories that you can really just jump into the middle of and "get it". I was drawn in when I played ME1, and had no choice but to play 2 and 3 to their conclusion lol.


That may be it.



Mordacain said:


> I actually really liked the gameplay, but I've always enjoyed over the shoulder style shooters. It probably also helped that I was playing on PC w/ mouse + keyboard and had the graphics all modded to hell and back with highres textures and no load times. When I picked up the PS3 collection for my wife, it was a pretty major let down how different the experience was on the console vs PC.
> 
> My first play through in ME2 was with a middle of the road character and I found it pretty easy to both not troll for alien tang and not be giant douchebag.
> 
> ...


I just trolled for poon the whole time, the really shines when you get to know the characters and engage in conversations with them after doing missions with them.


----------



## mongey (Feb 12, 2014)

Skate

I can still chuck on those games and do nothing but cruise and hit shit for 2 hours and have fun


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 12, 2014)

mongey said:


> Skate
> 
> I can still chuck on those games and do nothing but cruise and hit shit for 2 hours and have fun


YES!!! I would put my headphones on and play skate while I listened to an album. It had that taking a stroll feel as you do in real life but in video game form.


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 12, 2014)

Rosal76 said:


> Condemned.
> 
> ...



Loved both of those. Would love to see another one. 

And I would love to see another Shadowman. At the very least, make the original a download!


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 13, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> PSP only...



PE:3rd BDay did not have nearly the awesome draw that PE1 and 2 did. I like the first one the best simply because of the world-map like aspect, but I beat PE2 so many times.

I still have yet to get the sword for getting the best possible rank nor the magic robe for the worst points. Plus it offered multiple game modes like Scavenger, Hunter, etc. that added new elements to the way the game was, whether harder or just more interesting.

*Drakengard* - I spent so many hours grinding the first one just to level up weapons to see how they changed (still haven't maxed them all). Haven't played the second one, but I would love to see a new one with modern capabilities!

*Metroid* - The last one we got that was a real Metroid was Other M in 2010 and it was FANTASTIC. I would love to see another Prime. I haven't played Corruption yet, but Prime and Echoes were amazing. It took me a couple years after Echoes came out before I really could appreciate how great it is. The first Prime I loved the second I started playing it.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 13, 2014)

pink freud said:


> I think game developers forgot how to do horror. You can even include a fair amount of weaponry and still have a good horror game.



Siren (2003) is like this. Excellent game. One of the few survival horror games where you have to run and/or sneak past enemies. What makes this game more difficult than say, Silent Hill and Resident Evil is that the enemies/creatures don't die. If you decide to shoot (with the small amount of bullets you have) or melee a enemy, they go down only to come back to life in few a minutes. Talk about survival. 

Siren (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 13, 2014)

Qweklain said:


> *Drakengard* - I spent so many hours grinding the first one just to level up weapons to see how they changed (still haven't maxed them all). Haven't played the second one, but I would love to see a new one with modern capabilities!


 
You're in luck friend.



...except it's a prequel to the first game.

For a true sequel (sans Drakengard 2) there's the game Neir, which is the lead from the events of Ending E, which is the true Drakengard canon ending and also wins the "Most WTF left field ending ever made in a computer game" title. 

EDIT: Actually, it's one of 2 canon endings. The normal (normal compared to the above described) canon ending leads to Drakengard 2.


----------



## Ckackley (Feb 13, 2014)

Another vote for Mechwarrior here. Mercenaries was my favorite. Not only did you have the "stomping around in a mech" aspect, but salvaging mechs and hiring Merc Pilots added a whole new element. MW Online is fun but has no personality.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 13, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You're in luck friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't know what that is, but it looks amazing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 14, 2014)

pink freud said:


> Ooh, another one: Abe's Odyssey. That game was awesome. Need more of that.



Stranger's Wrath was one of my favorite FPSs ever, and I'd have loved to have seen that particular offshoot of the series/universe keep going.


----------



## sunken0887 (Feb 14, 2014)

Eternal Champions and Arcus Odyssey(even though they really only made one installment of the game)


----------



## Aviator (Feb 15, 2014)

I would love to see more epicness in WoW (I know loads of people dislike it now but it still has its charm). Some global events like Opening of Ahn'Quiraj or Opening of the Dark Portal. Or possibly W4 with really strong story like W3 had.

Definitely Darksiders (I & II) sequel. Its future is now really uncertain after THQ ended.

And I would love to see another Deus Ex game.


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 15, 2014)

mikernaut said:


> "Real survival horror games" .... not actiony, guns, not scary survival horror.
> 
> so Silent Hill!



Dead Space is incredibly creepy! I have not played the third yet, but I've read the third one lost some of it's "OH ....!" scariness which is unfortunate, but still quite good.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> You're in luck friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whhhhaaaaa???!!!? I did not know Nier was related! Now I have to find it for PS3... and turns out there are not many available (anyone have a mint one FS?). I am so glad there is a Drakengard 3, thanks for that Bloody! 

Edit: Just pre-ordered the Collector's Edition of Drakengard 3 from the SquEnix store. On another note, I am VERY mad that there WAS a Collector's Edition for Lightning Returns!! At least I got the Steelcase from Target and the Gamestop pre-order bonuses as well... *sigh*


----------



## fwd0120 (Feb 15, 2014)

Microsoft Flight Simulator.


----------



## MoshJosh (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm really hoping for a Dead Space 4 (I know Dead Space 3 isn't that old yet but still)! Doesn't have to be a continuation of the story but a game set in the same universe with the same/similar game play mechanics would make me happy


----------



## Xaios (Feb 16, 2014)

fwd0120 said:


> Microsoft Flight Simulator.



This, but not the F2P crapfest that the newest version was.


----------



## kamello (Feb 16, 2014)

Star Wars Jedi Knight, Republic Commando, Rogue Squadron or Starfighter....I NEED a new flying Star Wars game 

Age of Empires

Chrono, Trigger was the first RPG I played

Road Rash  

and ofc a thousand more I can't remember right now...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 17, 2014)

Some more from me:

*Ganbare Goemon/Legend of Mystical Ninja:* Among the most fun quirky series known to man, there hasn't been a new game since 2005... 

*Darkstalkers:* It was mentioned before, and it's another one of Capcom's list of series laying dormant. 

*Rival Schools/Project Justice:* See above.

*Final Fantasy V and VI:* Seriously VII and X get enough attention as it is, and the other series get some kind of sequel and spin off. Time for the rest to get the same treatment. V and VI more than any other games (the anime sequel to V doesn't count). 

*Solstice/Equinox:* Boy I'm showing my age here.   These 2 games were fantastic back in it's time and I still enjoy playing them. Should this happen, Tim Follin doing the soundtrack is absolutely mandatory. No ifs, no buts. 

*Earthworm Jim:* Also already mentioned, and rightfully so. The last 2 real EWJ games were crap compared to the original 2 platformers. We need a new game with that spirit back.

EDIT:

*Koudelka/Shadow Hearts:* One of may favorite sleeper horror themed J-RPG series in the past decade. Storywise, now I know it's a bit hard to follow up Covenant with the way it ends but From The New World was a decent spin off that carries the rich world lore. Plus there's still a few characters that can merit another story to tell...


----------



## Pat_tct (Feb 17, 2014)

my Votes go to:
Quake / UT - i hate modern fps games like CoD etc. bring back the speed and skill

Grandia - man that was a great game.... 
Kingdom Hearts - i think i don't need to say more

Warcraft - how great would be a WC4 with beautiful graphics and the balance and gameplay of WC3:TFT


----------



## wookie606 (Feb 17, 2014)

Qweklain said:


> *Breath of Fire* - They are ALL good.!



I loved them all apart from Dragon Quarter...


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 17, 2014)

wookie606 said:


> I loved them all apart from Dragon Quarter...


I am only counting the originals... 1, 2, 3, and 4. None of the spinoff junk.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Qweklain said:


> *Metroid* - The last one we got that was a real Metroid was Other M in 2010 and it was FANTASTIC. I would love to see another Prime. I haven't played Corruption yet, but Prime and Echoes were amazing. It took me a couple years after Echoes came out before I really could appreciate how great it is. The first Prime I loved the second I started playing it.



I didn't see this before. A new entry in the Metroid franchise is something I'm eagerly awaiting just as much as I am a new console Zelda game. Other M could have been so, SO great. But alas, it's riddled with shoddy voice acting, a joke of a plot, and terrible characters (even Samus herself, and that's really what hurt me the most about it), with the only character I liked having been MB. The gameplay is fantastic though, albeit a bit too linear for tastes, and the visuals are gorgeous. I would have liked the music to be slightly more present, too, rather than mostly ambient noise. The Prime series are damn near perfect, though. Like you, I've yet to play Corruption.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 21, 2014)

Some more from me:

*Soul Blazer/Gaia series:* The 3 Soul games (Soul Blazer/Illusion Of Gaia/Terranigma) and Actraiser games were fantastic, though the chances of this happening are less than zip. 

*Zone Of The Enders:* 2 animes and 3 games just aren't enough for me. Hideo Kojima has stated he's making a new installment, but that's currently on hold. 

*Assault Suits series:* Speaking of mecha... There's 5 games worth of gold here that need to be either re-released to continued to anyone outside Japan; we only got Leynos/Target Earth and Valken/Cybernator here. No censoring either dammit.  Metal Warriors was nice too. 

*Musashi series (Square Enix):* Kingdom Hearts lite, but I thought the series had a cool charm. 

*Wild Arms:* Nothing since WF5 and XF. A next-gen addition is due. 

*Battletoads:* Another long overdue next-gen installment. The premise and story are secondary, as long as it continues the rich gameplay variety and challenge that the original games had (sans Battletoads & Double Dragon... that sucked).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> *Musashi series (Square Enix):* Kingdom Hearts lite, but I thought the series had a cool charm.



My brother's friend had the first game. I was like 7 or 8 and watched him play it. Looked like a fun game.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 21, 2014)

More Modern than a lot of these, but Saints Row, SR4 is one of the best games I have played in years.

Other than that, Serious Sam 4 would be cool, and proper top down isometric view strategy game sequel to Syndicate wars.


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 22, 2014)

Still waiting on Starcraft: Ghost


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 22, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Megaman anything


Megaman Legends needs at least one more installment, esp. since the second game ended on such a cliffhanger.


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 24, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Some more from me:
> 
> *Soul Blazer/Gaia series:* The 3 Soul games (Soul Blazer/Illusion Of Gaia/Terranigma) and Actraiser games were fantastic, though the chances of this happening are less than zip.
> 
> ...


I agree with these. I have only played the first Wild Arms (even though I have them all ), but I would love to see more.

Mushashi... ahhh the memories of the first one. The second one for PS2 was really good too, although a bit more action driven than exploration/adventure driven.

Actraiser, Terranigma, Illusion of Gaia, all fantastic games. I used to HATE IoG for some reason for a couple years, then I played it again and was just like "Goddamn, how did I not like this?!"

*Syndicate* - I LOVE the re-imagining by Starbreeze on 360/PS3. I was _very_ sad that they did not release any DLC. I have never had so much fun in an FPS since Disruptor on PS1. I would love to see a sequel to this!


----------

